# Putting a band



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

If you gave a tube slingshot can you put bands threw the holes and shoot OTT and or TTF?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ynot said:


> If you gave a tube slingshot can you put bands threw the holes and shoot OTT and or TTF?


Yeah you can mate. Search up pocket predator online its Bill Hays website. He has some little clips that adapt to fit a slingshot that was originally made to shoot tubes. The way he has designed them makes it possible to shoot both TTF or OTT.👍Plus they are quite inexpensive.👌 There are other ways to adapt them but this is probably the easiest.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If I understand you correctly the answer is yes . I have used properly fitting corks pressed in the hole to secure the band in the same fashion as an " Occularis Plug by Simple Shot " . If done correctly it works quite well . Band size is limited due to the small hole size of a tube shooter .


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

treefork said:


> Band size is limited due to the small hole size of a tube shooter .


I use silicone tapered plugs. Very secure hold. In the photo, the tape is 20 mm wide, it is enough for most shooting situations.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

An approximate question no one can really tell .
About how long do average bands or tubes last?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Ynot said:


> About how long do average bands or tubes last?


In my experience, tapes can withstand 400-450 shots, tubes - 1000 or more.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Being new to shots I experimented with bands drilled holes in one made from a tree crotch put bands doubled over so it looped and stuck a 3/8in steel ball in in it shot real good ttf not real good ott the one I made from a 3/4in board did very well both ways with the hole drilled in the forks.


----------

